# UPDATED: What are the chances of a condom breaking?



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

~*~*~*~*~*~*See update down a few posts~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

SO....I am 6wks pp, I got my period on May10th (yes I am bfing, just one of the lucky ones who gets their periods right away







). Well today dh and I were having sex, we have been using condoms. After we were done I felt a little wet, I immediately looked over to dh and saw a BROKEN CONDOM!!!!!! AGHHHHH!!!! I rushed to the bathroom and took a very thorough shower. Afterwards my dh and I sat on the bed, basically in shock. We have a 2yr old, and a 6wk old, and really don't want to get pregnant right now. We were hoping to wait for about 3 or 4 yrs before we try for a baby.

So we were wondering, how often do condoms break. We have never had it happen before. And now I am a little worried about using condoms as our main form of BC.

Oh and it broke really weird too. The whole top came off and ended up being inside me!!!







We have no idea how that happend. My fingernails didn't touch it, and it was fine when it went on. Anyone ever have that happen?

So now I have to wait to see if I am pregnant.







And as wonderful as babies are....I really don't want another one this soon.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Are you exclusively bf'ing? I think you will be okay. How long did you bleed postpartum? I know when I had postpartum bleeding, I bleed for like 6.5 weeks then it stopped for a week and then came back for another week. I thought it was a period but I didnt get another one for 19 months so I think it was just postpartum spotting continuing. How long were your cycles before? If it IS a period that you started on May 10, you were only on CD 9 when you had sex so hopefully that would miss ovulation by a few days (especially since cycles while bf'ing are usually longer). :bighug


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zanymom*
Oh and it broke really weird too. The whole top came off and ended up being inside me!!!







We have no idea how that happend. My fingernails didn't touch it, and it was fine when it went on. Anyone ever have that happen?

.


I am SOOOOO wanting to say something about your dh's jet-like projectile sperm :LOL ..........But i'll keep my mouth shut


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

Yes I am exclusively bf'ing. My postpartum bleeding lasted for 4wks. With my other kids I also got my period at 5 or 6 wks which continued every month. My cycles are anywhere from 20-32 days. Not very regular besides the fact that they come every month.

I know it is a slim chance for me to get pg by this, but dh and I really have the worst luck.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

Quote:

I am SOOOOO wanting to say something about your dh's jet-like projectile sperm ..........But i'll keep my mouth shut








:














:


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

For some practical advice (instead of me being a smart-ass) I've read that when ebf and your cycles make an early return, that those first few are most likely anovulatory. So maybe that will make you feel better, hopefully









but what do i know...i got preg. with ds#2 8 wks PP


----------



## Valerie.Qc (Nov 19, 2001)

I hear you about the condom "exploding" - happened to us in 2003... I had bought *new* condoms that were advertised as "pleasure for her"...







: Ya! it was a real "pleasure"







: (this was in a time where our couple needed some work... it was baaaaad! Glad those days are over







)


----------



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

OH Kaelynn!! I've been wondering what you're up to!! LOL, now I know :LOL Lemme know how you're feeling these days. I think the eastern Washington mamas are trying to get together. Maybe this coming Friday.... There's a new yahoo group (Zillah Meghan posted the link) for Tri-Cities attachment parenting folks. We're on the Oregon coast this weekend, but give me a call Monday...maybe we can hook up for a coffee or something this week? Would ya like me to bring dinner over for ya some afternoon?? Say the word









Lisa


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

~*~*~*~*~*~*UPDATE:~*~*~*~*~*~*

Well I took a pregnancy test and......

I saw some of the second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH







:

I freaked. It was only half of the line and then it disappeared after a few minutes. I didn't know what that meant and so I called the company. They said that they have been receiving calls lately about that happening and they are trying to figure out why. But they said to consider it a positive for now, and to take another test in the morning using first morning pee. I took it about 2 this afternoon, so I had peed and drank all day. She said my pee would have been pretty diluted and for that second line to show up at all is a good indicator that it is positive.

She said that the test will only be positive if..
1. you are pregnant...duh
2. you are taking fertility drugs
3. you had a miscarriage or a baby in the last 5 wks

I told her that I had a baby 2 mo ago and she said it had to be in the last 5 wks. And I took a test about a week ago that was negative, so if the horomone from my last pregnancy were to show up, it would have been in that one, and it wasn't.

Anyhooo....So that is a really good chance that I am pregnant (lord help me). Dh and I are freaked. We are going to pick up another test tonight and try it again in the morning.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

OMGoodness!! Well Kaelynn, you are in for a world of fun!!







Sending vibes of health, stregnth, and laughter your way!!!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Eek.

Well, take another one.

I can tell you in TTC circles, I would tell you that was negative. Or a falso positive - and they do happen. If the line pops up within the time limit and is actually a line, and it sticks around (most tests will tell you that a positive will be positive for 48 hours or so.) then it is positive. A half a line, that disappeared...probably just the dye moving across the space where the line would be.








I hope you get a better answer tomorrow morning.

First morning urine is your best bet.

Good luck!


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree with what AdinaL said. I would take one in the am. That said, my youngest was conceived 8 wks pp, ebf. It was not what we thought we wanted but you adapt and we would not trade him for anything. HTH


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

well this morning it was negative. I took the kind of test that reads "pregnant" or "not pregnant", and it said not pregnant. No disapearing lines to deal with.









So I think all will be well. Thanks for everyones support.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

hate to tell ya but the digital tests are not very sensitive. you might want to re-test in a couple of days just to be sure.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Wow. Hang in there. Please retest in a few days just to be sure, but I hope you get the answer you want!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

:

I hope it turns out the way you want it to!


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree that you should retest! I know they are a pain, but the ones with lines are more sensitive than the digital ones. That way you can be sure


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

Quote:

hate to tell ya but the digital tests are not very sensitive. you might want to re-test in a couple of days just to be sure.
Gee thanks guys. I was finally feeling relieved and now you have me worrying again.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

oh, yikes! I agree with the PPs, I would take another one (non-digital) later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Have you retested???


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I took another test and it was..........

NEGATIVE


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Good news, mama!

I read this last week and was thinking that maybe the reason the condom "exploded" was because you forgot to keep a "pocket" at the tip? You know how when you put it on, you're supposed to pinch the top, so the sperm has somewhere to go. Maybe you forgot to do the pinching and your DH has very forceful ejaculations? :LOL


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zanymom*
I took another test and it was..........

NEGATIVE









Glad to hear the third test was negative because I can tell you for a fact that the digital ones aren't very sensitive...
I was pregnant as a surrogate, got 3 digitals, the first one never gave an answer, the second one said negative, the 3rd didn't work, so I went and bought a test with lines and it was positive so fast, I didn't have to walk away for 3 minutes because by the time I dumped the pee, flushed and washed my hands, there was a second line :LOL


----------

